# R and RP with m42 lenses (hit the shutter?)



## navastronia (Sep 7, 2019)

Contemplating getting an RP next week. I currently shoot with a 5D classic. One of my favorite m42 lenses hits the mirror at infinity focus on that body. Are the R and RP shutters closer or further from the rear element on a lens than is a mirror in a DSLR body like mine? In essence, is there a good chance that a lens that strikes the mirror on a DSLR will hit the shutter on an R or RP?

Edit: when using the EF adapter into an m42 adapter into the lens.


----------



## padam (Sep 7, 2019)

There is no mirror in the camera, it will not hit anything (not even close) even if you use rangefinder lenses which, are a lot closer to the sensor than m42 lenses.
I have no trouble using lenses that would hit the mirror even in crop sensor DSLRs.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 7, 2019)

There is absolutely no risk using a "mirror hitting" lens on an EOS R or RP.
I did it several times, with no issues. The R is great to use with vintage lenses, focusing is much easier than with a DSLR!
I'd recommend an adapter from Novoflex, much more precise (micrometer checked by myself) than the cheaper Chinese models.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't think its physically possible for a lens to hit the shutter on my R. There is a barrier that would stop the lens. It certainly sits further back that the mirror swing of a DSLR.


----------



## padam (Sep 8, 2019)

The only possibility is with collapsible rangefinder lenses in their closed position, they may hit the frame covering the sensor.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 8, 2019)

padam said:


> The only possibility is with collapsible rangefinder lenses in their closed position, they may hit the frame covering the sensor.


This. To be aware and extremely careful with collapsible rangefinder lenses like Rusian M39: Industar 22, 26 tubular lenses these are all Leica knock offs from 40s and 50s last century. I have a large collection of vintage film cameras and can confirm that this can be an issue.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 8, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> This. To be aware and extremely careful with collapsible rangefinder lenses like Rusian M39: Industar 22, 26 tubular lenses these are all Leica knock offs from 40s and 50s last century. I have a large collection of vintage film cameras and can confirm that this can be an issue.


Not convinced!
Leica lenses can be mounted collapsed on Leica cameras (exception: Leica M 5, it's cds cell being in the way).
Since on the EOS R, you'd be using an R to Leica M adapter, the distance from the adapter's bayonet-flange to the shutter will be identical to the bayonet-shutter distance on a Leica.
I'm often using the Elmar 50mm and the 90mm macro elmarit on my R, both collapsed: no issues at all!


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 8, 2019)

Russian M39 collapsible lenses are special 
You can google it. There is a large number of sources advising to be cautious about mounting russian M39 collapsible lenses on Leica cameras. 
Yes same Mount thread.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2019)

The shutter is surrounded by a frame. so if the lens is larger than the frame, its going to hit it and not the shutter. You can see that its pretty beefed up above the electrical contacts. Most FF lenses are the diameter of the electrical contact circle, I don't see how its possible for any FF lens to hit the shutter.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 9, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The shutter is surrounded by a frame. so if the lens is larger than the frame, its going to hit it and not the shutter. You can see that its pretty beefed up above the electrical contacts. Most FF lenses are the diameter of the electrical contact circle, I don't see how its possible for any FF lens to hit the shutter.
> View attachment 186513



Please refer to the photo in the link. Note how the extensible part of the lens when collapsed is:

1. Is much smaller in diameter than it’s mount (39mm) diameter. 
2. Protrudes extensively inside the camera
3. Narrow enough to push past the frame of a FF camera body. 
4: would damage (scratch) frame potentially 


__
https://flic.kr/p/8Z1exg


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 9, 2019)

Guys, I run vintage lenses on the R. I use the EF to RF adapter and then screw my M42 to EF adapter on to that. Now, I do not own any collapsible rangefinder lenses and have no idea how far they intrude into a camera, but such a lens would have to protrude deeper than the adapters to cause a problem.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 9, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Guys, I run vintage lenses on the R. I use the EF to RF adapter and then screw my M42 to EF adapter on to that. Now, I do not own any collapsible rangefinder lenses and have no idea how far they intrude into a camera, but such a lens would have to protrude deeper than the adapters to cause a problem.


Some food for thoughts:
M39 flange distance : 28mm
Canon RF flange distance: 20mm
A Collapsed Industar 22 lens will be protruding into the Canon R camera by approximately : 15mm. Ouch!!! only 5mm gap between the sensor plane and the rear of the lens oO


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 9, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Some food for thoughts:
> M39 flange distance : 28mm
> Canon RF flange distance: 20mm
> A Collapsed Industar 22 lens will be protruding into the Canon R camera by approximately : 15mm. Ouch!!! only 5mm gap between the sensor plane and the rear of the lens oO


True, but not if one is using the EF to RF adapter and then adapting the M39 to that. That gives a 44mm flange distance. However, I would have no idea how that would affect the Industar performance. I have 2x Industar-50-2 50mm f/3.5 lenses, however they were made for 35mm format. Do you know if adapting like I am talking about would affect IQ? I have no idea. I restricted my collecting to M42 mount lenses.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 9, 2019)

With m39 lenses there is no adaptor to EF as the lens flange distance is shorter than EF flange distance. So.the Industar 50-2 lens an M42 used in many Soviet era DSLRs is absolutely going to work.
So, m39 lens can be adopted to mirrorless via a specialised M39 to mirrorless.whatever. But ....
The collapsible lens is a dangerous proposition.

P.S. in you case using multiple adaptors or call them spacers if you like will not affect IQ unless you tilt of shift your focal plane due to an adaptor imperfections


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 9, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> With m39 lenses there is no adaptor to EF as the lens flange distance is shorter than EF flange distance. So.the Industar 50-2 lens an M42 used in many Soviet era DSLRs is absolutely going to work.
> So, m39 lens can be adopted to mirrorless via a specialised M39 to mirrorless.whatever. But ....
> The collapsible lens is a dangerous proposition.
> 
> P.S. in you case using multiple adaptors or call them spacers if you like will not affect IQ unless you tilt of shift your focal plane due to an adaptor imperfections


Thanks for the explanation concerning M39.

I've had nothing but great luck and fun with M42 lenses.









FotodioX Mount Adapter for M39/L39-Mount Lens to Canon EOS Camera


Buy FotodioX Mount Adapter for M39/L39-Mount Lens to Canon EOS Camera featuring M39/L39-Mount Lens to Canon EOS Camera, All-Metal Construction, Chrome-Plated Brass Mounts, No Play, Gap, or Wiggling. Review FotodioX null




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 9, 2019)

Grab these if you come across and price was really good:

Jupiter 8m in Nikon Mount Zeiss knock off 
Jupiter 8 M39 Zeiss knock off 
Helios 40-2. 85mm M39/M42 Zeiss knock off with a distinctive swirly bokeh in portrait lens. 
Industar 50 M39 copy of Leica Elmar


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Please refer to the photo in the link. Note how the extensible part of the lens when collapsed is:
> 
> 1. Is much smaller in diameter than it’s mount (39mm) diameter.
> 2. Protrudes extensively inside the camera
> ...


What is the diameter of the barrel? The frame surrounding the shutter is about 22mm high, so the barrel would need to be less than 22mm dia to extend thru the rectangular hole. I don't know if the part is metal or plastic. I know the lens takes a 19mm filter, so its likely a few mm larger than 19. Close!

It might damage the frame in front of the shutter, but if thats cosmetic, that beats going into the shutter or sensor.


----------

